# R4card.co.uk - SX pro orders being stolen



## retrofan_k (Jul 6, 2018)

Just a word of warning to anyone ordering  the SX pro from R4card.co.uk

Numerous reports from customers are coming in that they're receiving empty boxes.  This is the response from the reseller's FB page, as it could be the logistics company doing the thieving.


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Jul 6, 2018)

Stolen to reproduce cheap versions of SX


----------



## hellrokr (Jul 6, 2018)

Ah.. Karma.. It can be a bitch


----------



## Reecey (Jul 6, 2018)

edit for sympathy reasons on the pro.


----------



## sneeze (Jul 6, 2018)

That's very unfortunate. That guy also runs the switchxs site which I received mine from.


----------



## nero99 (Jul 6, 2018)

Reecey said:


> Serves greedy people right for choosing DHL @£17.99p for delivery against royal mail @£4.99p, if you can afford to pay £17.99p for courier delivery on a little package product like this for a mere "2 days" extra delivery then its coming too you!. Its known fact now everyone that ordered royal mail are getting there's early and correct! I got mine fine and all ok I cannot fault r4 site and customer service they told us how it was end of July 30th for everyone on 2nd batch and a week royal mail I got mine within 7 business days of completion in delivery from china I cannot complain and tbh Anson Shaw has been very good!


Had mine shipped to the us with dhl. Not stolen. So those of us who wanted faster shipppng are at fault for stolen product? You’re a special kind of stupid if you actually think that.


----------



## Reecey (Jul 6, 2018)

nero99 said:


> Had mine shipped to the us with dhl. Not stolen. So those of us who wanted faster shipppng are at fault for stolen product? You’re a special kind of stupid if you actually think that.


editing for sympathy reasons.


----------



## Reecey (Jul 6, 2018)

Sorry guys I understand really that's very harsh of me the delay must be so frustrating I cannot imagine how you all feel and now I have just red that TX are putting production back because of the manufacturing problems and to boot anyone that ordered after the 10th June 2018 will have to wait another couple of months before they get there hands on the pro it must be god damn 

Edit: and to the people hyping selling prices on ebay "bastards" aren't they just!


----------

